# Need encouragement today



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi guys,
I'm new on here, I'm 33 and the other half is 40 were just going through 1st cylce of IVF using ICSI, had my ER Weds 22nd Aug and managed to retrieve 6 useable eggs, out of the 6 only 3 successfully fertilised, we had a 3 day transfer of 1 embie (1 did ask if we could use 2 but was advised by my RE just do do 1) my little embie was reexamined and was in fact a 10 cell with very little fragmentation. My other 2 troopers went on to become 5 day blasts and are frozen. I was experiencing menstrual type cramping for about 3 days post transfer but since then just the occasional twinge and my breasts are still tender (prob due to the progesterone). I am now 8 days post transfer and trying my best to stay positive but finding it harder as each day goes by   my test day is Weds 5th and i am   for a BFP. 

My history is i had a baby boy who was born with a lot of disabilities and sadly passed away when he was 2yrs old, i then had an ectopic pregnancy in 2006 and lost my right fallopian tube and have been trying to conceive ever since, during all my fertility tests it was discovered i had a blocked left fallopian tube which is why we need IVF. Due to the post code lottery of our government even though NICE states you can get 3 cycles on the NHS we actually only get 1! 

Please keep your fingers crossed as we need all the luck we can get


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi there,

i just wanted to wish you all the best for wednesday i really   you get your BFP, my OTD is the 10th, im going crazy waiting! its awful isnt it , ive had AF type pains and sore boobs for the last few days, on my last 2ww AF arrived after the first week so im just   that doesnt happen again. im trying to stay positive but it gets harder everyday!

good luck for wednesday     xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

thanx for replying i will be   for you to for a BFP on the 10th, i knew this 2ww was going to be hard just didn't realise that every minute would feel like an hour. I have exhausted google search engine as I'm scrutinising every twinge or cramp i get! and still none the wiser. I'm beginning to wish i had insisted on putting 2 embies in as at least then id have 2 chances but i suppose i should be grateful if this doesn't work i still have 2 blasts froze for a FET! 

lets try and think positive and good luck


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Just wanted to wish you luck and let you know I'll be thinking about u


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

thank you Jellybean xx


----------



## Kayy (May 4, 2011)

Hi gaynorann  

Just a quick word about cramps etc in 2ww. I had them really badly and almost convinced myself it was all over. But how wrong was I! Its just so hard not to question every twinge.  

Best of luck on Wednesday. I have everything crossed for you      

Kayx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Gaynorann.....also wanted you to know that my otd is also Wed. I've had symptoms such as sore boobs AF like cramps, mood swings, and was stupid enough to do a test 8 days into my 2ww. It was negative but I'm still holding on to a wee bit of hope.  

It's drives u   waiting !! This is my 5th round of gonal f injections.... I've had 2 pregnancies, one I miscarried at 14 weeks the other 5 weeks, so I'm hoping lol. I know its esy to say and hard to do but try to stay calm and relaxed... Will keep my fingers and toes crossed ( for us both) on Wed xxxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

sending lots of        your way lets hope that this is cycle that kicks butt!  i do seriously think I'm going   and half of me wishes Wednesday was here and now but the other half really doesn't want to know, I'm also debating on going buying a HPT to test on weds morning before going for my blood test as i don't know how i feel about someone else telling me if its been successful. My other half doesn't know what to do or say to me as he is the one being positive and i just snap at him, bless his little socks, think he understands though.

Will be praying for a BFP for us both and everyone else


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

It's so hard not to snap, they think they understand but they couldn't possibly !!! I'm gonna home test on Wed morning. I'm a bit like yourself, I'd rather be the one to find out 

I love this site cause there is always someone to talk too. If u ever need a chat, I'm here.

Heres to bfp


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

aawww thanks that really does mean a lot and brought a tiny diamond tear to my eyes   , it is extremely hard to talk to other people who don't know what your experiencing, even though my friends & family are all supportive sometimes i want to talk about it and i can see the panic in their eyes as they don't know how to respond.
Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

The nurses at my clinic told me to ignore any think that i felt unless i was in a great amount of pain (i have also had an ectopic).  I have to say that was the best advise i have been given, you can not predict for sure if its worked or not as the symptoms of being pg are very similar to starting your period.  So keep away from google as your just end up more confused.


The last few days leading up to otd for me are always the worse, keep busy thats the only way that the time will pass with out your feeling as if your going totally mad.  Get yourself into some kind of daily routine, plan your days so your not just sat at home getting more and more worried.


I was very very lucky that my last round of icsi pgd worked   , but i have had to be very stricked with myself, so to avoid allowing negative thoughts in, esp waiting for the first scan.  Good luck xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Talking to someone in the same position is always easier. I'm sure my friends are sick listening to me lol !!!
It's soooo hard not to analyse every wee ache or pain, we are after all human.....

I'm gonna get stuck into my book and try to forget for a while lol

Talk soon      xxxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

goodluck for tomorrow Jellybean still sending   and   just hope we get our BFP xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Same to u BFP's all the way     xxxx


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

just wanted to say good luck to gaynorann ans jellybean for today       xxxx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Good Luck Jellybean for today x

Just wondering if most of you kept this process to yourselves or have you tolf friends and family/ I felt comfort in telling a few people.


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

due to the nature of my job i have had to tell my work colleagues, so i have also told a select few friends & family. I wouldve liked to keep it to myself though as it feels like added preasure!


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the good wishes but unfortunately it's a bfn


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Jellybean

I am so sorry. Xxxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

so sorry Jellybean wish there was something i could say, so what happens next for you? please keep me posted. Ive been for my blood test but wont know anything till around 4pm   gonna be the longest day.


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

so sorry jellybean     xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

just confirmed by hospital xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

gaynorann


So pleased for you, you must be over the moon.  xxx


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Gaynorann thats fantastic news!!!  so happy for you xxx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

That's fantastic news Gaynorann   I'm sooooo pleased for u xxx   will def keep in touch xxx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

So, a BFN....... I'm fine, I sort of suspected, I'll just have to get back on the horse    

My nurse wants me to try a nasal stay called Buserelin Acetate along with the Gonal F and Ovitrelle, has anyone used this before ?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

If used Buserelin, it made me feel a little spaced out for a day or 2 but then i was totally fine. xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

What does it actually do coweyes lol


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

i had buserelin but in injection form, didnt experience any side effects but not sure if it will be the same type if used as a nasal spary xx Def keep in touch hun and im still sending   and   xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I took it to suppress my system. Xx


----------

